# Rio Feriengluck Campsite Manerba Del Garda



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

Has anyone stayed here?

We're looking for a reasonably priced campsite where we can settle for a couple of weeks preferably lakeside with a little bit of life within walking/biking distance as we have the dog with us this year.

Any other recommendations?

Thanks 

Maxine


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Manerba del Garda*

Hi

There are 15 campsites at Manerba del Garda.

Rio Feriengluck is right on the lakeside, along with Camping Ideal Pieveand Camping Belevedere. Camping Ideal Pieve was also a no no as there was simply no one there. Not a single camper! I do not know the reason why as the prices looked reasonable. Access tricky for larger units but I would have got in ok.

I looked at Rio Feriengluck and opted not to stay there. The lakeside pitches were all occupied and sone of the units looked to have been there a while - so maybe not a great chance of a lakeside pitch. Belvedere would be my choice for a longish stay if you wanted lakeside, but, water = mozzies!

We stayed (three times) at Camping Baia Verde - about 10 minutes walk to the lake and with good facilities including a roof top whirlpool! There are loads of details of the site on my blog under campsite reviews. Hoping to return to the same site in September for the month.

Russell

PS - I would get an ACSI card if you do not already have one as this can save you a lot of money depending on the season etc.


----------



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Russell..knew you'd be along sooner or later!
So the question is.....view or mossies?!! Think I'd choose the latter as I do enjoy the evenings sitting outside (something we weren't always able to do in Greece).

We do have ACSI so will this give a reasonable ammount of discount.
We plan to be there the week after next.

What's Manerba itself like?

Lastly, will the Italians love my Irish setter as much as me?!!! I do not want to muzzle him!

Maxine


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Manerba*

Hi

Manerba is more like a commune of several small villages. The village at the top of the hill has a bank, haridressers, bars etc

At the lakeside, Porto del Torchio offers restaurants, bars, ice cream place and so on plus a pebble beach. These are ten mins walk from Baia Verde.

For me personally, I would use ACSI and stay at Baia Verde. ACSI is valid there from the 20 - 30 June. www.campingbaiaverde.com

However if you like your lake views, then it is horses for courses.

Dogs are not allowed on the beach. I think I recall Rita (manager at Baia Verde) telling me they had a dog shower etc.

Oh, there is a restaurant on a corner, on the lake front - avoid it. I think it is the end of Della Republica. Much better to walk up Della Republica street and opposite the entrance to Camping Il Faro is a much better place. As you walk from the lake up Della Republica the restaurant worth going to is on your right, opposite a swim wear shop.

Russell

Wish I was there with you.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

We have stayed at camping ideal pieve in the past,it is a nice quiet site right on the lake front.As the previous poster said it is empty,don't know why.It is run by 2 old men,the facilities are a bit dated but has the advantage of 3 yards and you are on the beach.We will be staying there again this July.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Ideal Pieve - not the most obvious to find though on approach to Manerba but I agree about the location. 

I understand the facility block is not the best and there is no on site laundry. 

Russell


----------

